# HPI adjustable center shock



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

I'd like to purchase these HPI shocks for the center of our pan cars but was wondering about mounting them. In the picure it shows an 'eyelet' at each end of the shock, but my current shock has ball-cups on the ends. Can my cups be screwed right onto the ends of the HPI shocks, or does it require more work than that?










Thanks


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

You can put ball cup onto the shaft end. The other end if you had along the line of a Ksg center mount you ought to be able to put it right on.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I just picked up a car which has one of these on it.
Definnitly the cadillac of shocks .
The diaphram cap gasket does a great job of removing air and with a bleeder hole there's no compression gain.
CRP used to sell those cap diaphrams years ago , but you can probably get them separate from HPI.

R.S.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

ProSport said:


> I'd like to purchase these HPI shocks for the center of our pan cars but was wondering about mounting them. In the picure it shows an 'eyelet' at each end of the shock, but my current shock has ball-cups on the ends. Can my cups be screwed right onto the ends of the HPI shocks, or does it require more work than that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shocks pictured are not HPI.... I assume you found them on eBay! 







.. those shocks pictured are offbrand, and the sellers list them as HPI. I got a set about a year ago.. there is only one piston choice, there an odd size and they just plain dont work as well as an HPI or Associated shock..


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

This is what an hpi shock looks like..


----------



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

How are they able to use HPI's name and get away with it? I knew there had to be a catch being that cheap.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes mine looks like Burbs picture-------

I just cost too much and isn't worth it to sue some off-brand copy company, they can just say it was a misprint .


----------

